# SystemUI.apk and Framework.apk editing



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried using apk manager and gingerscript to decompile and recompile SystemUI and haven't had much luch. Gingerscript had errors that i will have to post later but i was wondering if anybody has successfully edit either of the apk's


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Android Utility works great. Booted my Custom ROM this morning.

Settings.apk is being a ***** though. Lol


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was able to mod a ton of things with mm and ninja. Although its annoying it works for now. Nothing else was.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"Smcdo123 said:


> I was able to mod a ton of things with mm and ninja. Although its annoying it works for now. Nothing else was.


I thought you were going to wait to get this phone? Well i'm glad you did. I'm getting mine tomorrow. Btw, its terrordroid from twitter yo.


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone tell me the systemui.apk permissions for droid bionic


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

b.blake said:


> anyone tell me the systemui.apk permissions for droid bionic


Permissions for the SystemUI.apk are rw-r-r--

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------

